# Attn: Bullet experts-.350 Rem Mag bullet suggestions



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

My new .350 Mag is all scoped and ready to go. Now I only have to consider hunting ammo. 
I need advice from the bullet experts.

I can use factory Remington in 200GR SP. But even then, the cost isn't much less than other options out there. 

I'm just wondering if I'm really going to need anything other than factory Remington ammo for 150 yard and under shooting? Probably not. :evilsmile
But then again, my place was heavily timbered and thick 2nd growth is going to be a major consideration. It's why I bought the .350 Mag in the first place. 

Here's the ballistics on the Rem factory ammo...
http://www.remington.com/products/a...mparative_ballistics_results.aspx?data=R350M1

Nosler makes custom ammo in .350 Mag with in 225gr Partition.
No ballistics offered other than velocity at 2500fps
http://www.nosler.com/index.php?p=11&b=3/&s=108


Then there's the hottie! :evilsmile:lol:
Stars and Stripes makes .350 Mag in both 200gr TSX and 225gr TSX. Velocity is 2892fsp and 2713fsp, respectively. 
http://www.starsandstripesammo.com/index2.html

OK bullet experts, if I'm looking for the best all around bullet for 150 yard and under shooting on whitetails, with 2nd growth brush being a big consideration, what would you pick? 
Cost is no issue for the best, because we're only talking a $20 swing either way. That's a 6 pack of good beer and a small bag of jerky from the M-37 Meat Shack.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I use a 250 gr Hornady Spirepoint (Hornady's version of the Corelokt) in my 35 Whelen, handloaded to appx 2500 fps. It worked great on deer and bear.


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've had a model 600M for quite a while and love it. Lots O fun... I prefer the 200 grain Hornady interlock or the 220 Speer spitzer, check on the ballistics in any load book. 

Now if you wanna' have some real fun with your new rifle, get a box of Nosler Partition 180 grain .38 handgun bullets and load them (yes, they work and are safe, Nosler even lists a load for the .350 Rem Mag in their manual. Less recoil, close range, fun to shoot (plinking) and sufficient for close range work on whitetails or small bear. Just remember that the pistol bullets (HG Partition) aren't designed for high velocity work and load accordingly. This great cartridge was the "FIRST" short magnum, well before the WSM'S and all the new cartridges that seem to be trendy, time will be the test and the .350 has been around for 40 plus years already!


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

No expert here, but I picked up a Model seven in .350 for a toy. Natchezs had Nosler 225g. ballistic tips for $14 for 50 backordered now. I ordered some Speer pro hunter and game king's to try out, and have some 250g. Partions on the way as well.. What powder are you using?


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

We use the hornady 200 grain spire points too. Rifle loves em and they have worked well.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I won't be reloading. I'm just asking for factory loads suggestions. And those I listed are about it, other than other custom ammo.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I think for deer, you'd be fine with the Core-Lokts. 2700 fps isn't too fast that their outside their design limitations and should perform well. Here's a few interesting reads on 35 caliber (the second being a 35 Rem but it's still an interesting read on bullet performance):

http://35cal.com/index.html

http://www.marlinowners.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=7180


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Ive had no problems with the Remington 200GR. They are accurate and put a hurt on Mr. Whitetail. My favorite is Remington 250 GR., if you can find them.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I love the Partitions and the Barnes so?? I have also had good luck with CoreLokts. I think the 225 gr Nosler load would be about ideal. Recoil will be tolerable....more so than the stars and stripes load anyway. And you won't have to worry much about angle, that partition will make it through any whitetail and create some wicked damage along the way.


----------

